# Horseradish Root...........



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

Does anyone grow horseradish root in their garden/yard or know of it growing wild in the southern region of Georgia?


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 6, 2014)

I grow it in the garden.

Never heard of it growing wild, but I think it's a member of the carrot family which has a lot of wild growing members (Queen Anne's lace) so I guess it could happen.

The phrase "a little bit goes a long way" takes on new meaning with fresh horseradish.

FWIW, I've found that garden raised daikon radishes have much the same flavor profile once a little frost gets on them.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

What I've been reading is that it will spread very easily.  I have a recipe that calls for it, but finding it in the grocery store has become hit or miss, thus the reason for growing my own.  Now to find where to buy it to plant some..........


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 10, 2014)

I would think that the store-bought roots could be planted.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 12, 2014)

I have never grown any, but it looks like Amazon can supply some.

http://www.amazon.com/Horseradish-R...=1413127575&sr=8-1&keywords=horseradish+roots


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 12, 2014)

Fresh horseradish is supposed to be better without the bitter aftertaste of the jarred type. I've never had fresh horseradish. I do like the way horseradish stings my nose.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 13, 2014)

Publix, by the seafood section, has the best horseradish I've ever had, and I've had many kinds. 
Silver Springs Foods, Good-N-Hot. 

http://www.silverspringfoods.com/products/view/18/fresh-ground-horseradish


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I have never grown any, but it looks like Amazon can supply some.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Horseradish-R...=1413127575&sr=8-1&keywords=horseradish+roots


looks like this is the way I am going to have to go!


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Publix, by the seafood section, has the best horseradish I've ever had, and I've had many kinds.
> Silver Springs Foods, Good-N-Hot.
> 
> http://www.silverspringfoods.com/products/view/18/fresh-ground-horseradish


The item I am preparing calls for fresh, I have to cut it up & process it myself.  The ones like this is already processed and sometimes they add stuff that I don't want nor need in my *concoction*.  It would be much simpler to go this route, but I will still to the old fashion way.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> looks like this is the way I am going to have to go!
> 
> The item I am preparing calls for fresh, I have to cut it up & process it myself.  The ones like this is already processed and sometimes they add stuff that I don't want nor need in my *concoction*.  It would be much simpler to go this route, but I will still to the old fashion way.



No worries. Let us know how the ones on Amazon go, I'd be interested in getting them myself if they're hot and tasty.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> No worries. Let us know how the ones on Amazon go, I'd be interested in getting them myself if they're hot and tasty.


 will do.  I think I'm going to put in a huge pot or wash tub initially, I don't need anything else taking over in my yard.  I have ginger growing and I can tell it is starting to spread.......


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 13, 2014)

I was thinking of maybe doing a window planter with them to be able to control it, but that's just my first thought. 

Ours is currently being overtaken by mint and, apparently by the smell when I cut it, some sort of Indian tea plants.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I was thinking of maybe doing a window planter with them to be able to control it, but that's just my first thought.
> 
> Ours is currently being overtaken by mint and, apparently by the smell when I cut it, some sort of Indian tea plants.


 another reason to plant in a big pot, don't need anything mixing with my horseradish!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Good luck processing it. My dad grew some and ground it up with an old fashioned kitchen grinder. You couldn't get anywhere near the kitchen when he was doing it. The end result was much much hotter than the store bought kind.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 13, 2014)

Bob Shaw said:


> Good luck processing it. My dad grew some and ground it up with an old fashioned kitchen grinder. You couldn't get anywhere near the kitchen when he was doing it. The end result was much much hotter than the store bought kind.




But dang it's good.

Store bought is preserved with vinegar which tones it down.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, it was good. My grandfather used to eat the store bought out of the jar with a fork. My dad put some of his in a store jar and took him some. I won't tell you what he said when he could breathe again, but, my dad was rolling on the ground laughing.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Bit the bullet & ordered plants from Amazon after 
StripeRR HunteRR pointed out I could buy plants instead of just roots.
I hope to report something by this time next week!


----------



## Ballplayer (Oct 17, 2014)

I got the wild idea of putting some on a pizza...........that's the only way I eat pizza now, a totally new taste......... just wished I had thought of it earlier. Also, make sure to have the ice cold beer handy.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 17, 2014)

Ballplayer said:


> I got the wild idea of putting some on a pizza...........that's the only way I eat pizza now, a totally new taste......... just wished I had thought of it earlier. Also, make sure to have the ice cold beer handy.



That's the bite that bites back.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Plants came in............... will be next years crop....... not big enough to use in my recipe............. soooo, may have to order the root for recipe on line too.............back to searching.......


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Plants came in............... will be next years crop....... not big enough to use in my recipe............. soooo, may have to order the root for recipe on line too.............back to searching.......



Es no bueno. Sorry I steered you in the wrong direction. Good quality otherwise, though?


----------



## Walker44 (Oct 22, 2014)

Try a teaspoon mixed into Tuna with mayo
Also if you plant it make sure the soil is good and loose  . than dig your whole at the bottom of the hole place a flat stone  fill the hole then plant your   HR    it will grow to the depth of the hole then when it hits the rock instead of just growing down  it will fatten up   - old northern trick


----------

